# Variablen speichern?



## Jay_LP_ (23. Feb 2020)

Hallo,

ich wollte fragen wie man Variablen speichern kann. Ich wollte ein Programm schreiben wo man schulden usw. eingeben kann und ich würde gerne das man einen Standardwert (am Anfang) eingeben kann und der dann verändert wird wenn man sag ich mal -5 rechnet und dann -5 für nächste Rechnungen verwendet werden kann. Und die variablen sind über verschiedene Skripte

Danke schon mal für eure Antworten!


----------



## mihe7 (23. Feb 2020)

Jay_LP_ hat gesagt.:


> ich wollte fragen wie man Variablen speichern kann.


Definiere "speichern".

EDIT: vergiss es, habe gerade gesehen, dass das hier ein Duplikat von https://www.java-forum.org/thema/ich-brauche-hilfe-bei-einem-code-variablen-speichern.187422/ ist.


----------



## Jay_LP_ (23. Feb 2020)

Oh habe ich vergessen zu löschen sry


----------

